# George Dillman in the NY Times...



## arnisador (Oct 30, 2003)

...for auctioning off Muhammed Ali's old training camp:
http://www.nytimes.com/2003/10/25/sports/othersports/25AUCT.html


----------



## arnisador (Nov 15, 2003)

Does anyone know what the result was?


----------

